# EOS R and the EF 11-24 f/4 for UHD Video



## dgbarar (May 19, 2019)

Hi All,

Has anyone attempted to use an EF 11-22 f/4 on their EOS R for UHD video? What are your thoughts on the performance of this lens.

Don Barar


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2019)

I’ve used it on the 1DX MkII for UHD video and the lens performance is stellar, it makes the crop factor workable too, however it is big and heavy. The massive advantage the R has over the 1DX MkII when using this lens is the ability to use the adapters with filters, I am looking forwards to getting a MILC just for four this reason.


----------



## dgbarar (May 19, 2019)

Hi PBD,

Thank you for your input. I already own a EF 11-24 f/4 L that I use on my 5D Mark II. A terrific lens for stills. But for full frame video the edges are little soft and can be distracting in video. But on a 1.8x crop factor video sensor my thoughts might be that it be very good--but heavy. Plus the adavantage of the EF adaptor with the drop in variable ND filter. You have confirmed what I expected would be the case. Thank you again.

Don


----------



## padam (May 19, 2019)

It's a superb lens for his purpose. (They are also using it for the EOS R, they've shot a promotional video with it)

If the lens is used slightly zoomed in, the edge softness and distortion disappears, so I think it is also perfectly fine for FF use stepped down (since cropping in already makes the FOV narrower)


----------



## bhf3737 (May 19, 2019)

EF 11-22 f/4 works well with EOS R for 4K video. The 11mm wide end cropped is still wider than what I like for video but the 22mm zoom end is close to to 37mm FOV and anything in between is usable. An advantage is that the var ND mount adapter can be used for compensating the shutter speed. This couldn't be done on other cameras, such as 5D IV.


----------

